# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  anyone tryed yohimburn es cream for puffy nipples?

## daniel_3855

anyone tryed this stuff for puffy nipples, (not the gyno type) just to get rid of fatty tissue behind the nipple. will it work????? you can also buy this with the man boob kit???

what was your results????

seen this other stuff that is ment to be better called dermacut?? or is it???

----------


## Cavallino

I have the same thing.. I just ordered some Letro -- I'm going to give C.Bino's gyno reversal a try. 

I can't imagine a cream doing the job?

----------


## TrackstarM

I have the same problem, I ordered Yohimburn about 1 week ago, goin on a 5 days on and weekends off applying before workout and before bed. 
I have noticed a little reduction of fat in the chest. My nipples are very puffy, but when fresh out of the shower or cold they look great. My nipples used to point slightly to the ground, now they are facing right but my only concern is that you can see my puffy nipples through my white tees when i work out.

I've noticed my nipples getting a little extra puffyer, maybe its just me expecting they'll retain water like the yohimburn websites say but im assuming water is being retained.
hopefully by the end of this week i see some difference =[


anyone know of something that designed to reduce puffy nipples besides surgery?

No gyno, no hard tissue, just fatty, when flexed my chest is solid except it seems that the fat is pushed up when i flex, if that makes sense =/

----------


## TrackstarM

and Letro won't reduce any gyno effects, so i've read.

----------


## Voltaire

hmmm mine is similiar but its not gyno. I think its a bf issue.

----------


## edgarr

you either have gyno or fat! You can not spot reduce fat. Stop wasting your money.

----------


## Bojangles69

No yohimburn blows, don't buy it.

If you want something better but temporary buy the canadian preperation H with biodyne (live yeast).
It will tighten up the skin and pull down the nipple, making it look normal.

Clubber also rub the shit all over their body to look more defined. Great for face too. If you're looking for more permanent try letro as its the only one that *allegedly can reverse gyno/puffy nips.
If that doesn't work your fvcked and surgery is the only thing that will work.

----------


## Cavallino

> No yohimburn blows, don't buy it.
> 
> If you want something better but temporary buy the canadian preperation H with biodyne (live yeast).
> It will tighten up the skin and pull down the nipple, making it look normal.
> 
> Clubber also rub the shit all over their body to look more defined. Great for face too. If you're looking for more permanent try letro as its the only one that *allegedly can reverse gyno/puffy nips.
> If that doesn't work your fvcked and surgery is the only thing that will work.


the US preperation H doesn't have the biodyne? so in the US, where can one find the Canadian version? And how long does this method last?

----------


## nails4me2

i too have puffy nips...have always had them when they are warm but when cold they look fine..so i know at this point in the game it is not gyno but i sure would like to get rid of them so i think i will give letro a go..

----------

